# EBC Gourmet Mods



## walking dude (Mar 5, 2008)

okay........FINALLY finished up the mods to the bottom of the fire pan container.............

i used a 6x18 22 gauge piece of steel........i messed up and cut it in half.......you will see why later








hardware........bolts, nuts, washers, and lock washers







lines i marked out on the bottom of the pan.........so i could make sure i had enuff space between the sliding piece







here i layed out the pieces to judge my layout and holes to drill, where







drilled holes on the right side, and test ran the side piece to make sure i wasn't TOO far off my lines







this is the top piece......to hold the sliding piece in place







other side done, and both sides bolted in







had to tweak the sides abit to allow easier sliding of the blocking piece

top view, with the slider blocking off the vent hole halfway.........kinda hard to see, just trying to give you guys a idea of the operation







i used black magic marker to scribe lines so when i am cooking, i will know when i have it half way closed........closed........or all the way open







i also used lock tite liquid to make sure the bolts don't come loose

am going to smoke c bacon i have had dry curing for a week, tomorrow

so i will report back on whole well i could hold temps a HECK of alot easier than what i was doing before..............

hope this helps

d88de


----------



## kookie (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice mod.............Hope it works out the way you have it planned......Keep us posted on how it works out for you.......Good job.......


----------



## walking dude (Mar 5, 2008)

well before now.........i have been using a 6 inch wide piece of 1/4 inch plywood to close off halfway or all the way to control temps on long term smokes..........this should be a WORLD of diff. for me.........


----------



## desertlites (Mar 5, 2008)

looks good dude-we was wondering what u were up to these last few days-whats this mod gonna do for u?


----------



## walking dude (Mar 5, 2008)

control temps

what i basically made, was like a intake vent control, like on a sfb smoker

before, i had to use a peice of plywood shimmed up against the bottom of the pan, so i could regulate intake.........get to hot.........close down the hole.........to cold........open that puppy up.......prob. IS with using plywood...........it tends to burn on long smokes..........so its a pain to keep replacing.........this way........i got the intake by the short hairs.......

also i reformated.........so been dealing with losing ALL my backup data on my dump drive, that i saved everything too..........been a long slow road back........lost ALL my email addy's...............  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





so anyone out there........please email me, so i can get em back

also......anyone out there with a recovery program for my dump drive......sure would appreciate it........... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





d88de


----------



## desertlites (Mar 5, 2008)

ahh IC now,thanks.


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 5, 2008)

So Dude, when ya gona do the mods to that new offset rig ya got?


----------



## walking dude (Mar 5, 2008)

when it warms up..............when you bringing my goose breast?

i did this mod in the basement............kinda hard to mod that offset in the basement.....LOLOL


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 5, 2008)

looks good WD...I am gonna make those mods to my ECB.  Thanks for the tips.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 5, 2008)

whats a basement?


----------



## desertlites (Mar 5, 2008)

a place away from the house to bury a pet??


----------



## walking dude (Mar 5, 2008)

dude..........you.........have........lived.......  in..........iowa..........you know what a basement is..............duh


----------



## desertlites (Mar 5, 2008)

I from here my granparents are from iowa-I go back every Sept. for the reonion-and yes onion-but I like to see where I was dragged each year.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 5, 2008)

can u say corn as far as the eye can see?


----------



## walking dude (Mar 5, 2008)

that corn is what feeds the hogs in this state............can you say boston butts........spare ribs.........hams........bacon..........loins.....  ....etc? ? ? ?


----------



## gordo (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a Gourmet Brinkmann as well, that I am planning on doing some mods on.

How has this been working out for you?


----------



## walking dude (Apr 14, 2008)

werking great...........really helps me better control my temps


----------

